# Meat smoking Log book



## paprika pal (Oct 9, 2016)

I just started keeping a smoking/cooking log book. I was wondering how many others do the same and what info they like to track. Give us a quick rundown of what you track please. This will help me drill down to what is most important. Thanks.













IMG_6368.JPG



__ paprika pal
__ Oct 9, 2016


----------



## paprika pal (Oct 9, 2016)

I track
Smoker temp and when I change it or it changes
Outside temp, wind speed, humidity, 
Type, weight, and cut of meat.
Taste
Would I do this again


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 9, 2016)

Paprika Pal said:


> I track
> Smoker temp and when I change it or it changes
> Outside temp, wind speed, humidity,
> Type, weight, and cut of meat.
> ...










But I'd also add smoke type, seasoning/rub, brine/no brine, wrapped/not wrapped


----------



## paprika pal (Oct 11, 2016)

Those sound like great additions.  Thanks Buzzard


----------



## stickyfingers (Oct 25, 2016)

I keep or kept a log on the computer. It really helps when it is a period of time between smoking certain types of meet. Nice reminder. Example, I don't do Prime Rib that often.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 25, 2016)

I never keep a log book for smoking but I do for my curing stuff.


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 25, 2016)

I use to log on my laptop.  After a year, maybe 2 years I figured out what worked for my beef pork and bird cooks. ... feedback from my family mostly help with direction and changes.  Those logs became our standards for seasoning and smoking method. 

Still... I'll mix it up a bit. Looking for the next great thing. I need to get back to those logs because on the rare occasion while attempting the next great thing something remarkable happens I can't remember what i did!


----------



## gearjammer (Oct 27, 2016)

I have never kept any log at all and I'm sorry about that.

Yeah, I'll remember how I did that, uh huh, BS.

I can't remember what I had for breakfast.

My hands are always messed up and logs and pictures

suffer for it.

I will start keeping a log of what I do, I will, I will, I will.

  Ed


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 27, 2016)

I keep a log of everything I Smoke.

Then I form them all into a Step by Step post, add pictures & captions, and post them on this forum.

Then as long as this Forum exists, I have all my stuff neatly in order, in an Index for myself & anyone else who wants to use them.

Here you go:

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

That Link is also at the bottom of all of my posts (In my Signature).

Bear


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 27, 2016)

I do not keep a log book, but things are getting harder to remember now!

So a log book would be a good idea.

I did a template on an App I use for work, but never used it, may be time!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 27, 2016)

I just log them in my Mega thread. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/191066/dirtsailors-mega-mother-of-all-cooking-links-index


----------



## hardcookin (Oct 27, 2016)

I keep telling myself that I need to start a log book.
I would enter
Cut of meat & weight
Brined/ injected
Outside temp/weather
Smoking wood
Temp smoke @
Length of smoke
How many people it feed.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 27, 2016)

Good idea for allot of smokers but for me way to much work.....D'OH


----------



## wbf610 (Oct 27, 2016)

Being new to smoking, I have contemplated a log book until I figure out what the hell i'm doing.   I'm trying to figure out my own rubs so I don't have to rely on store bought.  I made up a little form to records the recipe and modifications I made to it.  I plan to keep that until I figure out a rub for beef and pork that my family likes.  I may now modify it to act as a log and keep track of everything from start to finish.  My thoughts were to print the form out, write all the processes in it, then get a binder and three hole punch them for storage and safe keeping.


----------



## wbf610 (Oct 27, 2016)

I just found one on the internet and modified it some to meet my needs.


----------



## wbf610 (Oct 27, 2016)

Smoking Log.jpg



__ wbf610
__ Oct 27, 2016


----------

